# Modeling Track Details



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello All
about a month ago I had asked about reference books with information about 
track and all of the bits and bobs that are used to strengthen, align and install track (Prototype) 

I found a book that has a ton of good details.

Masterclass Modeling Series #2 Detailing Track.

http://oscalemag.com/ostpub.php

This is an O scale publication but the information could be applied to almost any scale.

A very good read !

Aaron :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i thought you linking to actual book, one you can read


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Track book*

Sorry about that - the author wants to get paid.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Aaron,

No need to apologize! 

Looks like a good reference for those focusing on accurate details. Thanks for passing along the info/link here.

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

aionta said:


> Sorry about that - the author wants to get paid.


i actually think that author is in it because of the love to the railroading. so first and foremost he wants the satisfaction of helping modelers to information. if he only wanted to get paid his book would have turned out to be poo 

but seriously, if you at it then why not do a full review of the book instead of just quick advertizement? what did you like about it? what didn't you? i'm sure it is far from perfect reference.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Review of Book*

Good Idea

I will put together a review and post in the next few days


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Book Review*

Masterclass Modeling Series No. 2
Detailing Track 

by Mike Cougill

chapters

1. Why Track
2. The Anatomy of Track
3. Turnouts
4. Handlaying Track
5. Handlaying Turnouts
6. Weathering and Balllasting
7. Commercial Track
8. Modeling an Interlocking
9. Lineside Details
10. final Thoughts
Photo Gallery
Modeling Resources

Review by Aaron I.

The author gives very good descriptions of how prototype track is laid, including all of the spikes, tie plates, rail joints, and ties.
Where applicable short histories ar egiven for all aspects.

The book mainly consists of discussions of protptype track is laid and how the author
interpreted this in hs P48 layout. There are also references to O scale. Even though some of the text is specific to O and P48 scale the ideas would easily transfer to any scale.

The book is a wealth of information for laying and detailing model track.

Aaron


----------

